# Powderbuzz????



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Anyone checked out www.powderbuzz.com??


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah, it's a pretty sweet site. Once again, Frenchy did an awesome job.


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Doesn't seem to get the traffic that this does here.

I agree great site. I hope people start using it.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks for the props fellas! The site is still in early development stages and will probably remain underground for some time to come 8)


----------



## bula (Feb 2, 2005)

I liked it, but I thought there were too many forums to check.


----------



## Andy R (Jul 3, 2005)

I originally wanted to expand our snowrider's forum to be a better place for us to hang out in the winter but then I saw Frenchy was working on Powder Buzz. So I added a link in the description of our Snowrider's forum in bold that says "Backcountry Info" that links to Powder Buzz for this season.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

The number of different forums does seem a little overwhelming, especially if you want to keep an ear on what's going on everywhere (like I do on the Buzz). But it's also very useful if you're looking for specific information on an area, conditions, etc. I think that once there's enough traffic there, the number of forums will probably be justified and will give everyone a place for what they want to post. Best of luck, Frenchy.

COUNT


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

bula and COUNT.. Thank you much for the feedback, much appreciated as always. I may consider combining forums on PB down the road. Not quite sure about that yet. The focus of PB is not so much forums, as much as snow and avalanche conditions for backcountry skiing in the N. Mountains.

Also, huge thanks to Andy for adding a link to PB on the Mountainbuzz Snowrider's forum description text. Thanks bro!


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

The CAIC did a survey at the end of the season last year and asked how they could improve their site. One of the things I mentioned was more localized coverage of snowfall amounts and snowpack conditions. This might be a little out of their mission statement and funding. But the new powderbuzz features would fit nicely into giving more site specific info. Accurate beta is a good thing. A disclaimer would be good to cover your butt.


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

Do I need to create an acount on powderbuzz too or can I use the same user name and password becuase when i try to log in it says I have an invalid password??


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

d.e., I couldn't agree more with you. In fact spoke at length with Ethan Greene yesterday (CAIC director) about some collaborative work. Some of this touches on exactly that; providing localized weather, snow, and avalanche observations. The focus will remain the Northern Mountains in the foreseeable future.

teleboater.. sorry, you will have to create a new login for Powderbuzz. Powderbuzz and Mountainbuzz are seperate entities, although Andy and I may still partner up on projects.


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

Not a big deal at all. Thanks for the info. I am stoked to have a place to talk snow.


----------

